# What lives at your house???



## indicus (Apr 9, 2005)

Heres two species that have decided its a good thing to living around our yard, one a legless lizard...Delma tincta?, what a beautiful leggless lizard, you can see how small its hind legs are, ....The gecko a residient of the shed; Oedura castelnaui, northern velvet, is common around here... the asian house gecko gets a run for its money,...the velvets chase these guy's...So lets here or see what species lives in your backyard?...skinks, snakes, lizards, frogs.... Its good to see what herps live in,..and how they cope with all the dangers suburbia has to offer...


----------



## ether (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice, i have some eastern bluies hanging around my place.


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 9, 2005)

Where do you live? Looks like a scalyfoot legless lizard. I've caught one of those and a burtons legless lizard here in Sydney. The burton's loved to chow down on skinks. Awesome gecko. 
One of the best snakes I caught here are golden crowns. The gold pattern almost looks like embroidery, and pink bellies. Wish they grew bigger.
Most odd at my house though was a shingleback about 10 years ago. Wierd find for the beaches.


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 9, 2005)

I think the 2 creatures sitting infront of the playstation could possibly be a subspecies of _Homo erectus_ (possibly _knuckelscraperi_)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 9, 2005)

we got these guys in our back yard,sort of, and i think they are here to stay,i didnt take this pic but these swamp skinks are hard to find on short notice,,,lol,they're endangered here, im not sure of populations elsewhere though,,also i love the small eyed snakes that are not to far from here to
baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 9, 2005)

oh yeh, heres the pic,lol


----------



## hugsta (Apr 9, 2005)

The most I get in my backyard are eastern blueys and that is provided I get to them before the dog does.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 9, 2005)

Leaf tail geckoes under our house and in the shed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

A lazy flatmate lives at my house!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 9, 2005)

I can't find SQUAT around my place!! NOTHIN', ZIP, NIX, ZILTCH :lol: :lol: At least when I lived in Brisbane I never had to look to far!


----------



## hugsta (Apr 9, 2005)

Be honest Alan, that's your boyfriend.....;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Only cause you and him have now split up huggy.....


----------



## Matty_2004 (Apr 9, 2005)

NAAAAAAAAZ !


----------



## hugsta (Apr 9, 2005)

> Only cause you and him have now split up huggy.....



That's cause my missus didn't like it.....;-)


----------



## indicus (Apr 9, 2005)

No scalyfoots here mate, not on the tablelands....not to my knowledge. Burtons however are very common....we do get crown snakes, what varity i wouldnt have a clue....
That swamp skink looks gorgeous!!!.....
Leaftails, have to say one of my favourites, very common in the rainforests here(cornutus)...i used to live in a small hippy house(built in early 70's) in the rainforest, moss covered walls complete with leaftails...their the best in my books, insane....
Great to see some of you do have some interesting yard inhabitants.....other than lazy flatmates, could trade him in on a few bluies...


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah looks like a hooded scalyfoot, look at the pattern on the back half of him,you get them on the tablelands.


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 10, 2005)

Other then the 2 juvenile brown snakes i found (least that what i thought they were, i have no idea with venomous) just your regular blueys.


----------



## jimbo (Apr 10, 2005)

some bluetounges, find some dimonds sometimes and some skinks


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 10, 2005)

I have found some bluies, beardies, a million and one asian house gex in my yard. Last year I found 3 carpets doin the wild thing in the bat colony behind my house.


----------



## indicus (Apr 10, 2005)

Handy for herps to have a bat coloney in the backyard  ...Pike, thanks for that, i was under the impression scalyfoots were not here,..hence i though they were delmas,...back to the books....


----------



## instar (Apr 10, 2005)

I have venomous Blueis and garden skinks in my yard, Ive had to call the police 17 times this summer!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL Inny, I haven't been sent to your place yet. ;-)


----------



## womas4me (Apr 10, 2005)

We have a few Ta-ta dragons ( longirostris ) that hang out in the garden and heaps of geckos. Not much else cause our 2 staffies keep everything away.


----------



## indicus (Apr 10, 2005)

Womas, those Ta-ta's are awesome,....when first working in Hedland, i was working on a ladies house. I would find the Ta-Ta's very distracting....Often i'd find instead of working, i had spent sometime watching the antic's of these lizards....people would go about their business, unaware of the disputes being played out in their yard....alot of head-bobbing and arm waving,...serious stuff if your a Ta Ta, trying to protect your turf,.....very amusing to watch... :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 10, 2005)

What lives at my place?Probably heaps more than i think....i get lots of bts,found a fresh shed in my shed and another 2 days later,just saw an at least 6 foot taipan the other day and at least 5 other smaller taipans pus tails of snakes i could only guess at,regular garden variety macs,almost caught a hatchy or juvy Nth Qld Spotted tree monitor a while back..first one i've seen,huge variety of skinks and frogs,a few different native gecko species,gts are pretty common,eastern browns are common,rbbs,Proserpine carpets rot uncommon,red napes and crown snakes have seen a few,burtons not so common plus a few more but they are what i se quite regularly just outside my house without really herping or looking for snakes in particular which i do everywhere i go anyway.

I know there's heaps more here i haven't seen and have seen other different reptiles just around the corner but never actually seen them in my yard yet,but i am on acerage.I have guinea fouls here which aren't mine but they spend most of their time and roost here and they're very efficient snake killers,one peck and a brown snake is cut in two...still i get to see heaps of wild herps as well as bloody toads and house geckos,native ducks,the odd mongrel dingo,heaps of pretty faced wallabies....I'm very lucky and happy to be living where i do.Although i don't have wild Cape Yorks that i feed hanging off my rodent cages :wink: Sorry no pics


----------



## indicus (Apr 10, 2005)

Now thats my type of backyard Browns,....you dont even need snake cages!!!....a high fence around the property should be ample.....  , sounds like a great neibourhood :mrgreen:


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 10, 2005)

> sounds like a great neibourhood


Yeah it's not bad huh :wink: Although for herps i'd be up your neck of the neighbourhood any time


----------



## freerider (Apr 10, 2005)

Well i live behind a creek in sydney and have a large ewd (3ft +) that swims in my pool every night!!!! He is heaps tame and will swim right up to you if you are in the pool.
Also got heaps of bluies, broad tailed geckos, laccies, and heaps of red-belly black snakes (always chasing my dog?), as well as heaps of wandering eastern long-neck turtles around the yard!!!


----------



## hugsta (Apr 10, 2005)

Half your luck browns, having all those critters in your back yard. I wish we had such variety in suburbia Sydney.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 10, 2005)

the grass is always greener huggy,lol,


----------



## hugsta (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL, yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 10, 2005)

We have Brown Snakes, Sleepy Lizards, Goannas, tiny little Bats, Dunnarts(marsupial mice with full sets of teeth top and bottom jaw), Geckos, Legless Lizards, and probably more that I can't think of this time of night. And also Fuscus outside in his Bus/Campervan thingy. LOL! Luv his photography.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 11, 2005)

You definately have scalyfoots now. Thats a typical Pygopus nigriceps schraderi.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 11, 2005)

I agree with you Danny and even though some books show them as not occuring there, Indicus home is close enough to the known range and therefore its not really surprising as the habitat there is very similar. Besides the less vivid body pattern they don't look a hell of alot different than the nigreceps we find over here.
I found an interesting one at Mt Garnit a few years ago which I coundn't identify.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 12, 2005)

The eastern form and the western form are quite similar (keeled scales, broader head). The central form (niriceps nigriceps) is much shinier (no keeled scales) and is rounder around the snout and thinner for the same body length. Colour varies a lot. I have seen a shraderi from Mt Isa that was silver with black spots. Awesome animal.


----------



## earthmother (Apr 12, 2005)

Um,
Green Tree Snakes, Green Tree Frogs, about another 7 Litoria species. 4 families of Eastern Blue Tongues of all sizes and colours.
Nobbys, WDs, a few different species of those little tiny skinks, Long necked Turtles.
We've had all sorts of things at our back door. Like Echidnas, Sugar Gliders, lots of Blueys, Kookaburras with a stolen sausage, and one day with a tiny flower pot. Hatchling Turtles who lost there way to the creek in the rain. Bower Birds, Herrons, little funny Quail like runners, a fox (!) cheeky thing.
If you walk about 50 metres to the forest park and creek, there's more.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 12, 2005)

The only reptiles in my backyard at present in any numbers are the Eastern Water Skinks. But on Sunday I ofund a pair of Gex in between some Besser bricks, saw a RBB about three weeks back, and over the years have had GTS and Swamp Snakes. And I won't bore you with the birds..........



Hix


----------



## Menagerie (Apr 13, 2005)

the common copper skinks, marsh frogs, rbb and browns.


----------



## Jarvis78 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a colony of mould growing on the bathroom ceiling! coming along nicley! great colors. Green phase!


----------

